# 말좀 해봐?



## LucasHoage

I was talking with my teacher a while ago and she said something that is very unfamiliar to me. I can find it across the internet, but no where in any dictionary.


What is: "말좀"

What is "말좀 해봐"


----------



## stupoh

Proper separation: "말 좀 해봐"
말 하다 = 말 해(요) = to say / to speak

V + 아/어 + 보다 = V + 아/어 + 봐(요) = try to do V
말 해보다 = 말 해봐(요) = try to speak

좀 = shortened 조금 = a little

말 좀 해봐 = try to speak a little [, will you]
(there's an implied imperative sentence there, i think)


----------



## wildsunflower

The deconstruction of the sentence structure is correct, but I think the meaning is closer to "Tell me (something/what you think)", "Please tell me (something/what you think)".


----------



## stupoh

I'm not the Original Poster but thank you. As I'm not a Korean I can only translate it literally. Your answer is something I could never came out with. Thanks again.


----------



## wildsunflower

I am sure other Korean learners would appreciate your detailed explanation of the sentence structure, since they are in the same boat as you are.


----------

